# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mẹo vặt khi mua sắm ở Singapore - mua sam o Singapore

## thietht

*Giờ mua sắm*

Một số cửa hàng bách hóa và một vài cửa hiệu nhỏ hơn mở cửa hàng ngày từ 10g đến khoảng 21g, hoặc thậm chí đến 10 tiếng. Singapore là một trong vài quốc gia trên thế giới khá an toàn khi dạo phố về đêm. Chỉ cần lưu ý sơ, bạn có thể mua sắm an toàn. Trung tâm mua sắm Mustafa ở khu Tiểu Ấn là cửa hàng bách hóa duy nhất ở Singapore mở cửa 24 giờ mỗi ngày.

*Giá cả và Mặc cả*

Những tờ báo địa phương thường đưa tin rất nhanh về tình hình giá cả và những chương trình khuyến mãi mới nhất. Bạn có thể dành chút ít thời gian để đọc lướt và so sánh giá cả trước khi mua hàng.

Ở các cửa hàng bách hóa, tất cả các món hàng đều có bảng niêm yết giá với giá cố định. Nhiều cửa hàng bán lẻ nhỏ cũng niêm yết giá nhưng thường có thể linh động nếu bạn có yêu cầu giảm giá. Hãy yêu cầu người bán lẻ ra giá “thấp nhất”, sau đó bạn mặc cả cho đến khi hai bên đi đến giá thỏa thuận.
*
Thẻ tín dụng/Thẻ thanh toán*

Hầu hết các cửa hàng đều chấp nhận những thẻ tín dụng và thẻ thanh toán quốc tế chính. Nếu bạn gặp cửa hàng nào đòi tính thêm khoản phụ thu, hãy liên hệ với văn phòng của công ty thẻ thanh toán có liên quan tại địa phương để kịp thời chấn chỉnh những việc làm sai trái.

*Tiền tệ*

Đối với ngân phiếu du lịch và những vấn đề tài chính khác, hãy liên hệ với những ngân hàng thường hoạt động từ 9g30 đến 15g30, từ thứ Hai đến thứ Sáu, và từ 9g30 đến 11g30 vào những ngày thứ Bảy. Để thuận tiện hơn, các máy rút tiền tự động được lắp đặt một cách tiện lợi tại các ngân hàng và hầu hết các trung tâm mua sắm và phục vụ 24/24.

Bạn có thể đổi ngoại tệ tại các ngân hàng, khách sạn và bất cứ nơi nào có trưng bảng hiệu “Quầy đổi tiền hợp pháp” (Licensed Money Changer).

*Biên nhận và các chính sách trả đổi hàng*

Tất cả các cửa hàng bách hóa và các cửa hàng bán lẻ nhỏ đều cung cấp phiếu thanh toán hoặc biên nhận khi mua bán. Bạn đừng ngại yêu cầu người bán hàng cung cấp biên nhận nếu họ lờ đi và hãy kiểm tra kỹ lưỡng mọi chi tiết ghi trên biên nhận.

Những cửa hàng lớn hơn và các cửa hàng bách hóa sẽ đổi hàng hóa nếu được trả lại trong tình trạng tốt như ban đầu. Tuy nhiên, việc trả lại hàng hóa thường chỉ được chấp nhận trong một số ngày nhất định (thường là 3 ngày) kể từ ngày mua, và phải trình hóa đơn thanh toán. Những cửa hàng nhỏ hơn thường không dễ dãi cho lắm, vì thế bạn hãy kiểm tra hàng hóa kỹ lưỡng cũng như phương thức trả lại hàng trước khi mua hàng.

Nếu bạn chưa quyết định mua hàng trong một cửa hàng bách hóa và muốn dành thời gian để xem xét thêm, bạn có thể yêu cầu nhân viên bán hàng để dành món hàng đó cho mình. Hàng hóa chỉ có thể để dành tối đa trong 3 ngày.

*Thuế hàng hóa và dịch vụ (GST)*

Tại Singapore hiện áp dụng Thuế Hàng Hóa và Dịch Vụ (Goods and Services Tax) ở mức 7%.

Theo Chương Trình Hoàn Thuế Cho Du Khách (Tourist Refund Scheme), nếu mua hàng hóa tại Singapore từ những cửa hiệu bán lẻ tham gia chương trình, du khách có thể được hoàn lại thuế GST khi vận chuyển hàng hóa ra khỏi Singapore qua Sân Bay Quốc Tế Changi (Changi International Airport) hoặc Sân Bay Seletar (Seletar Airport) trong vòng 2 tháng kể từ ngày mua hàng. Các khoản hoàn thuế GST không được áp dụng cho những du khách khởi hành bằng đường bộ hoặc đường biển.

Những Du khách đáp ứng các điều kiện của chương trình sẽ được quyền nhận tiền hoàn thuế GST từ những cửa hiệu bán lẻ hoặc tại một chi nhánh hoàn thuế trung tâm. Hiện tại, có 2 chi nhánh hoàn thuế trung tâm. Đó là các công ty Global Refund Singapore Pte Ltd và Premier Tax Free (Singapore) Pte Ltd.

*Chính sách hoàn thuế GST*

Trong Chương trình GST Hoàn tiền Toàn cầu (Global Refund GST Scheme), hãy tới bất cứ cửa hàng nào có biểu tượng “MUA HÀNG MIỄN THUẾ" (TAX FREE SHOPPING) và làm theo các bước đơn giản sau:

1. Chi tiêu tối thiểu 100 đôla Sing tại bất kỳ điểm bán lẻ nào là hội viện của Global Refund.
2. Xuất trình passport cho người bán lẻ để nhận được phiếu hoàn thuế (Global Refund Cheque).
3. Đem phiếu hoàn thuế đến xác nhận tại quầy Hải quan Singapore tại Terminal 1 hoặc 2 ở phi trường Changi để làm bằng chứng xuất khẩu hàng hóa. Những món hàng đã mua, cùng với các biên nhận và phiếu hoàn thuế phải được xuất trình để xác minh.
4. Bạn có thể yêu cầu chi trả tiền hoàn thuế bằng tiền mặt, thẻ tín dụng, ngân phiếu hoặc Phiếu mua sắm miễn phí tại phi trường (Airport Shopping Vouchers) ở các Quầy hoàn thuế (Global Refund counter) tại sân bay. Bạn phải chịu một khoản phí phụ thu trên tổng số tiền được hoàn lại.

*Mạng lưới Hoàn trả Tiền mặt của Global Refund*

Bạn cũng có thể ghé đến bất kỳ trung tâm trung tâm chi trả tiền hoàn thuế bằng tiền mặt nào trong thành phố để làm thủ tục kê khai thuế ngay sau khi mua hàng. Tiền hoàn thuế được thanh toán bằng đôla Singapore và được giới hạn đến mức tối đa là $500 trên mỗi du khách. Du khách được yêu cầu xuất trình thẻ tín dụng Visa hoặc Mastercard còn giá trị trong 6 tháng để sử dụng dịch vụ này. Ngoài ra, phiếu hoàn thuế phải có xác nhận của Hải quan trong vòng 2 tháng kể từ ngày phát hành, trước khi bạn khởi hành bằng đường hàng không.

Những người bán lẻ không phải là hội viên của Global Refund/Premier Tax Free thực hiện chính sách hoàn thuế GST riêng của họ. Bạn nên kiểm tra tại các điểm bán lẻ này số lượng chi tiêu tối thiểu để có đủ tiêu chuẩn nhận tiền hoàn thuế GST, vì mỗi cửa hàng đều có mức yêu cầu khác nhau.

*Chính sách hoàn thuế GST của Premier Tax Free*

Kể từ tháng 11 năm 2003 chính sách hoàn thuế GST của Premier Tax Free đã được Tổng cục Du lịch Singapore phê chuẩn.

Theo chính sách hoàn thuế GST của Premier Tax Free, bạn có thể mua hàng tại bất kỳ cửa hiêụ nào có trưng bảng hiệu "PREMIER TAX FREE" và thực hiện các bước đơn giản sau đây:

1. Hãy yêu cầu số tiền hoàn thuế Premier khi bạn chỉ mua hàng trị giá 100 đôla Sing tại một cửa hàng riêng lẻ nào là hội viên của Premier. Không cần phải gộp lại các hóa đơn thanh toán cho đến trên $300 như trước đây.

2. Cửa hàng sẽ đưa cho khách du lịch một Mẫu khai xuất khẩu Miễn Thuế Ưu đãi (Premier Tax Free) trong đó ghi rõ: mô tả hàng hóa, giá phải trả bao gồm thuế, số lượng tiền hoàn lại.

3. Đem phiếu hoàn thuế đến xác nhận tại quầy Hải quan Singapore tại Terminal 1 hoặc 2 ở phi trường Changi để làm bằng chứng xuất khẩu hàng hóa. Những món hàng đã mua, cùng với các biên nhận và phiếu hoàn thuế phải được xuất trình để xác minh.

4. Bạn có thể yêu cầu chi trả tiền hoàn thuế Premier bằng tiền mặt, thẻ tín dụng, ngân phiếu tại các Quầy hoàn thuế Premier (Premier Tax Free counter) tại sân bay, bên cạnh Hải quan. Bạn phải chịu một khoản phí phụ thu trên tổng số tiền được hoàn lại. Phí phụ thu không áp dụng cho các khoản hoàn thuế bằng thẻ tín dụng.

Những người bán lẻ không phải là hội viên của Premier Tax Free có thể thực hiện chính sách hoàn thuế GST riêng của họ. Bạn nên kiểm tra tại các điểm bán lẻ này số lượng chi tiêu tối thiểu để có đủ tiêu chuẩn nhận tiền hoàn thuế GST, vì mỗi cửa hàng đều có mỗi mức yêu cầu khác nhau.

*Bảo hành*

Hãy kiểm tra xem phiếu bảo hành cho món hàng bạn mua có thể hiện đúng các chi tiết của sản phẩm và được xác nhận bằng con dấu của cửa hàng bán lẻ hay không. Phiếu bảo hành quốc tế được áp dụng cho nhiều loại hàng hóa, thường là 12 tháng, tuy nhiên có một số sản phẩm không được bảo hành và thường được bán với giá thấp hơn. Một số phiếu bào hành quốc tế có những giới hạn nhất định và có thể không được áp dụng cho một số quốc gia nào đó.

Hầu hết các cửa hàng sẽ tuân theo yêu cầu của bạn về việc bảo hành, nhưng nếu có cửa hàng nào đó không sẵn lòng giúp đỡ, tốt nhất bạn nên mua hàng ở một chỗ nào khác. 





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*
Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore* - *du lich singapore*

----------


## andynguyen

Nhiều người hay quên cái khoản hoàn thuế. các bạn mà shopping thì lưu ý vụ hoàn thuế nhé

----------

